# Открытый раздел > До рождения >  Две полоски... что делать дальше?

## ku_mama

Всех приветствую! 
хотелось бы обратиться к коллективному разуму.
вот я увидела заветных две полоски.
сдаю в Гемотесте В-ХГЧ в динамике, чтоб исключить ВБ и ЗБ.
пойду неделе на 6ой на УЗИ, чтоб услышать сердечко.
пью фолиевую, витамин Е, йодомарин + сбалансированно питаюсь.
читаю Сирзов, Комаровского, Интернет
чувствую себя отлично.

...и... если ничего не будет беспокоить... может в ЖК идти попозже? недель так в 12, после второго УЗИ, сделанного тоже самостоятельно? или как лучше?
Кто когда сдался в ЖК?

что ещё сдать/выпить/съесть/сделать? )))

----------


## kazangi

расскажу о себе))) 2 полоски я увидела будучи за сотни км от дома на море в первые дни отдыха, отдыхала и радовалась 3 недели, приехала спокойно домой и тут же уехала в деревню еще на месяц, никаких витаминов не принимала, просто старалась хорошо кушать, а в остальном было все как обычно, не считая токсикоза)) сейчас интернет-календарик считает мне 22 неделю))) на учет еще не встала, к врачу не ходила,  узи не делала. Сплю сколько спится, гулять гуляю и вообще все у меня хорошо. Малышик шевелится...

а первую беременность... 2 полоски... прочитала в книжке для беременных, что до 6 недель идти в жк смысла нет.В 6 недель сходила платно, беременность подтвердили. Пошла на учет вставать в 11 недель, и началось... анализы, узи, постоянно что-то не так, то тонус, то гемоглобин низкий, то взвесь в водах... соответственно нервотрепка... и таблетки пачками(((( хоть я их и половину не пила. Под конец срока на 36 неделе на все майские праздники за каким-то фигом согласилась лечь на сохранение - давлениеим мое не понравилось...

----------


## ku_mama

т.е. если ничего не беспокоит - не спешить в ЖК?
хорашая динамика ХГЧ и УЗИ - достаточно для того, чтобы исключить всякие ужасы и спокойно наслаждаться беременностью ? )))

когда вы считаете стоит обратиться в ЖК, если беременность первая?

----------


## kazangi

а смысл идти? все равно если рано прийти до 16 недель, то явку недели через 3 назначат, все равно редко ходить, зато анализов назначат сразу пачку. Если ничего не беспокоит... Если делать все 3 узи, то первое около 10 - 12 недель результативно, второе в 20-24. Ранее 10 недель узи только наличие беременности показывает и маточная или внематочная. От узи у меня, кстати, тонус и появлялся, оч. неприятно, аж больно. А надпись в результатах узи "гипертонус" - это уже по врачебным меркам угроза выкидыша. Они вообще угрозу почти всем ставят, на всякий случай, только одних на сохранение кладут, других "лечат" амбулаторно. Решать вам... если спокойнее будет, то можно и сходить в жк, но мне сейчас спокойнее дома)))

----------


## Jazz

*ku_mama*, я бы даже на УЗИ так рано не ходила, учитывая инфу о, мягко скажем, неполезности УЗИ для малыша (у нас здесь на сайте есть статья на эту тему, а в сети еще больше).
Сама-то я побежала с Тимохой в консультацию сразу после 2 полосок. Ждала, наверно, что меня там встретят с распростертыми объятьями. А мне сказали, что, да, матка увеличена, но ничего точно сказать пока не можем, иди делай анализ на ХГЧ. А потом авария, а потом новогодние праздники... а когда я после праздников влетела в кабинет гинеколога ЖК со своими результатами (уже была где-то 11 неделя), меня первым делом спросили: "Оставлять будете?" Я сначала не поняла, что оставлять, а потом чуть с этого кресла не рухнула! Такие вопросы при том, что я к этому же врачу ходила 3 месяца до беременности, готовилась, блин. Это для нас это праздник и чудо, а для них - будни. Оно нам надо - такие заявления? Поэтому со вторым торопиться туда не буду, особенно, если самочувствие будет такое же хорошее, как и в первую беременность, - неделям к 30 нарисуюсь, чтоб в декрет отпустили.))))

----------


## kazangi

меня тоже шокировали вопросы про "оставлять" и "беременность желанная?"

----------


## yakudza

Да, меня этот вопрос тоже шокировал. Но они должны его задать, а то какая-нибудь мамаша припрется на 20 неделе - прерывать, и будет долго говниться, что ее не предупредили когда можно было. Хотя вопрос, конечно, вышибает. 
Я тоже пришла в жк сразу как узнала. Встала на учет и стала просиживать там по 2-3 часа каждые 10 дней. Когда работаешь это не особо прикольно. Потом адаптировалась, стала журнал с собой брать. Вот не знаю, если забеременнею еще раз, то такую роскошь позволить себе не смогу, старшую оставлять не с кем.
Может быть стоит встать на учет до 12 недель, чтобы получать пособие (300 р. раньше было - хоть на телефон), и не ходить туда? Или они это воспримут еще хуже, чем если не вставать? А если не ходить, обменную карту они сделают?

----------


## yakudza

название темы в точку! Пять баллов!!!

----------


## kazangi

мне в жк ездить приходится, если вставать ради этих 300р - то я больше на дорогу проездила бы, да и получать их вместе со всеми декретными - не особо заметно среди всех денег. А на питание пособие так и так получу, он ж не зависит от срока. А насчет встать и не ходить... моя врачиха говорила, что пока ты не на учете, то жк до тебя дела нет, а вот за каждой вставшей они обязаны следить, т.к. какую-то ответственность несут. И сама лично видела как они с акушеркой в 2 телефона обзванивали "неходящих". Оно надо? чтоб названивали?

----------


## yakudza

> сдаю в Гемотесте В-ХГЧ в динамике, чтоб исключить ВБ и ЗБ.


Что это такое? где делают?

----------


## yakudza

> получать их вместе со всеми декретными - не особо заметно среди всех денег. 
> А на питание пособие так и так получу, он ж не зависит от срока.


Почему среди всех денег? Его ежемесячно должны платить.
А на питание, это что? Как его получишь?

Что-то я уже подзабыла, что там за пособия...

----------


## kazangi

нее, за раннюю постановку на учет платится единоразово вместе с декретными, справку надо нести на работу вместе с больничным, а на питание сейчас 800р, оформляется в собесе, деньги перечисляют каждый месяц до родов, справку из жк нести в собес. начинают платить с со срока 12 недель.

----------


## Домик в деревне

Ой, какая тема классная!
Я вот тоже не вижу смысла вставать на учет рано при хорошем самочувствии. Даже если делать узи (причем в целесообразности оного я тоже имею сомнения) то раньше 12 недель это делать, какой смысл?
Ну и просиживать в очередях, просто навешивать на себя патологии и диагнозы в процессе общения с врачом. А примеряются диагнозы неизбежно в жк, а давайте проверим на это и на то. И вот ты уже думаешь, а нет ли у тебя такой болячки.
Таки после хождения в жк в первую беременность пришло ощущение, что если и ходить, то максимально редко, писать, отказы, писать сообщения об отлучках. Сейчас я уже два раза писала бумажки, что по семейным обстоятельствам уезжаю на 2 месяца и явиться в рекомендованный срок не смогу.
ЖК - это сфера услуг, а не тюрьма. Хочешь - пользуешься. Не хочешь - твое право.

----------


## kazangi

у меня в справке для собеса было написано "диагноз - беременность". Это ДИАГНОЗ! одно это уже напрягает сильно

----------


## Домик в деревне

А еще!!!! ku_mama! Я вас поздравляю! Глядите сколько народу уже беременных собралось!

----------


## lastochka

ВБ - внематочная беременность, ЗБ - замершая беременность. Если делаете такие анализы, то узи вам явно не нужно. имхо, конечно. Поздравляю с будущим пополнением! Это очень здорово!!!!

----------


## котенок

когда же я увижу эти полосочки...

----------


## yakudza

ВБ, ЗБ понятно! Что такое "В-ХГЧ в динамике"?

----------


## котенок

хгч  это гормон, который вырабатывается во время беременности

----------


## Домик в деревне

*котенок*, ну, раз хочешь, то увидишь. в момент когда позабудешь, что этого очень хочешь. так у меня обычно бывает с желаниями.

----------


## Jazz

Я про звонки из консультации. Ага, они так делают, по крайней мере, в нашей, №4 которая. Мне звонили один раз. Меня тогда муж с работы забрал на машине и мы застряли в пробке на Кирова в час пик. Я-то никуда не торопилась, т.к. просекла, что к ним нужно было приходить минут через 40 после назначенного времени - тогда точно к своей очереди приезжаешь и не просиживаешь в коридоре. И вот эта акушерка (кстати, очень милая девушка, примерно моя ровесница) давай отчитывать меня, что я не появилась вовремя. У них тогда, оказывается, сокращенный день какой-то был.)))
Я, кстати, слегка уменьшала количество визитов в ЖК с помощью командировок на работе. Мне врач говорит: "Приходи через 2 недели такого-то числа", - а я ей: "Не могу, я в командировке буду (я, правда, до 5 месяцев ездила), приду через 3 недели". Командировочных удостоверений никто не требовал.))))

----------


## kazangi

я тоже в 4ю хожу))

----------


## ku_mama

> Что это такое? где делают?


 В-ХГЧ - особый гормон, который выделяется при беременности. содержится и в крови, и в моче. именнно на него реагирует та сама вторая полоска на тесте. но чтобы получить 100% результат - сдают именно кровь в лаборатории. можно в Инвитро, можно в Гемотесте. в последней дешевле - 250 руб. ещё можно смотреть В-ХГЧ в динамике - сдать несколько раз - если каждые два дня его числовое значение удваивается - то всё прерасно - нет внематочной или замершей беременности. а если стоит на месте или уменьшается - то дело плохо - надо бежать к врачу... 
так что В-ХГЧ - нужная вещь.

----------


## ku_mama

и ещё с мед. сайта:

ХГЧ (хорионический гонадотропин человека) или ХГ (хорионический гонадотропин) – особый гормон беременности.

Гормон ХГЧ вырабатывают клетки хориона (оболочки зародыша). На основании анализа крови на b-ХГЧ врач определяет присутствие в организме хориальной ткани, а значит – беременность женщины. Анализ крови ХГЧ делает возможным раннее определение беременности – уже на 6-10 дней после оплодотворения результат ХГЧ будет положительным.

Роль ХГ в первом триместре беременности – стимуляция образования необходимых для развития и поддержания беременности гормонов, таких как прогестерон, эстрогены (эстрадиол и свободный эстриол). При нормальном развитии беременности в дальнейшем эти гормоны производит плацента.

----------


## ku_mama

и я в ЖК №4!  не к Топорковой?

----------


## ku_mama

...и спасибо за поздравления!!!!! 
с ЖК буду решать вопрос.

----------


## kazangi

я к Никулиной хожу ))) как работник Сосновой Рощи)))

----------


## ku_mama

а про Топоркову не знаете? адекватная?

----------


## kazangi

адекватная))), вообще 4ю жк хвалят, есть там некоторые врачи, которые одним нравятся, другим не нравятся, но прям крайне отрицательных единогласных отзывов я ни разу не слышала. Там удобно что и узи и почти все анализы делают прям в жк, очереди на анализы сравнительно небольшие, ктг тоже современный аппарат, только кровь из пальца и мочу в Рощу надо носить. В других жк такого нет. Если что-то прописывают из лекарственных препаратов или витамины - бесплатно там же выдают, если есть. Шприцы опять же в процедурный не надо покупать беременным, у них свои выдаются. Я в целом очень довольна.

----------


## ku_mama

спасибо за ваш отзыв! пойду туда))

----------


## Jazz

Я про Топоркову тоже никогда ничего плохого не слышала, хотя сама никогда у нее на приеме не бывала. Она, кстати, еще и эндокринолог (не знаю, хорошо это или плохо с точки зрения комфорта беременной, просто как факт)))).
А в ЖК №4 еще и психолог был (сейчас она в декрете , видела ее с коляской  ), и лекции для будущих мам. Ирин, не в курсе, есть там кто сейчас в должности психолога? Просто интересно...
А еще там есть гимнастика для беременных. Не Бог весть какая, но зато абсолютно бесплатно и очень приятный и позитивный тренер.

----------


## kazangi

о! про психолога для меня новость! а уж кто вместо нее... вообще не в курсе, я к ней ни разу и не ходила))) я ж "испорченный материал"... Лекции, имхо, полная фигня, была на одной - просто финиш! про гв рассказывали, я тогда толком не знала ничего, но и то очень подозрительным все показалось - растирать! соски! мешковиной! что-то там про размокание сосков от длительного кормления и поэтому ограничение прикладываний... ну и тому подобный бред. Не пошла больше. На гимнастику ходила, нравилось. Тренер эта еще ведет аэробику в Дельфине)))

----------


## ku_mama

> Тренер эта еще ведет аэробику в Дельфине)))


девочки! а кто-нибудь ходил на акваэробику для беременных? есть вообще такая в Калуге? или на обычную можно?

и вообще - не опасно ли это с т.з. подцепить заразу? ведь справки и мед.книжки покупаются в основном..(((((

----------


## kazangi

нет такой в Калуге((( эта тренер пыталась пробить в Дельфине как раз, но т.к. Дельфин принадлежит Турбинке и руководство там совковое, то в итоге в Дельфин вообще беременных не пускают. Сама столкнулась((( меня оттуда, можно сказать, выгнали, да еще и тамошний медработник припугнул, что у них заразы полно всякой! Обидно было... Хорошее отношение в бассейне в Соколе, если ехать туда с утра, там пусто, чисто и плавай сколько хочешь. Просят только справку от гинеколога, что нет противопоказаний. Но далеко. А просто поплескаться меня муж в бани-сауны водил.

----------


## ku_mama

понятно... бассейн отпадает((

кто на какой спорт ходил и куда? 

к Наталье Мешалкиной на йогу, например?

----------


## Домик в деревне

Мое мнение про басс. Если любишь плавать и чувствуешь реальную пользу организму, то надо ходить. До 6го месяца можно ходить по справке от терапевта и никто и не заметит, что беременна; дальше сложнее, особенно раз запрещают. Про заразу, товарищи, знаете сколько хлорки сыпят в бассейн? Это раньше ее сыпали мало и проверяли на предмет, скрипят ли у вас щиколотки после помывки, уже давно справки - это формальность. Всем рулит хлорка. А заразу можно подхватить и в естественных водоемах, в банях, где угодно. Надо мыться сразу после и тщательно. В общем, я в лагере тех, кто не может не ходить в бассейн, особенно во время беременности. Хоть раз в неделю и то радость. Это же то же ощущение невесомости, что и у ребенка. Опять же задержка дыхания, тренировка кислородного голодания для ребенка, чтобы был меньший стресс. Когда ты задерживаешь воздух в бассейне в состоянии комфорта, ребенок не стрессует, а просто тренируется и в родах ребенку, чья мама задерживала дыхание, должно быть более привычно.

В прошлую беременность я немного походила на йогу (дело было в Мск, правда), нравилось, да, но бассейн мне нравится больше.

----------


## kiara

Да, в Сокол я тоже ездил по обычной справке, никто особо не приглядывался к пузу, ну мало ли толстых тетей)))) Только там до лета - дальше дети "хозяева лагеря". Поэтому когда мой пузик стл исключительно беременным, туд уже было нельзя...Девочки - а ведь были занятия для беременных в бассейне в Летуале, я сама там пузатиков регулярно видела. В том же Летуале есть тренер (был 2года назад) Иван, занимется в том числе и с беременными - но только мастер-класс, т.е. индивидуально, опять же больше 2 лет назад 1 занятие стоило 550р.

----------


## kiara

> адекватная))), вообще 4ю жк хвалят, есть там некоторые врачи, которые одним нравятся, другим не нравятся, но прям крайне отрицательных единогласных отзывов я ни разу не слышала. Там удобно что и узи и почти все анализы делают прям в жк, очереди на анализы сравнительно небольшие, ктг тоже современный аппарат, только кровь из пальца и мочу в Рощу надо носить. В других жк такого нет. Если что-то прописывают из лекарственных препаратов или витамины - бесплатно там же выдают, если есть. Шприцы опять же в процедурный не надо покупать беременным, у них свои выдаются. Я в целом очень довольна.


Во, я тоже ходила в 4ю к Гудковой, но мне ничегошеньки не дали бесплтно)))))) анлизы я все сдавала в Инвитро, УЗИ делала в Аненках, про курсы и гимнастику мне даже не заикнулись) Видимо, н момент моей беременности - у них все бесплатное закончилось )))))) или еще не подвозили))) В целом да, все неплохо, только умопомрачительные очереди, и это при том, что У ВСЕХ запись на часы и минуты...и "работники ЖД" идут вечно без очереди((((

----------


## yakudza

Перенесу сюда интересные посты из комментариев к моему дневнику.

kazangi - 18.12.2010 22:47 
а есть ли вообще какой-то минимальный обязательный перечень отметок в обменке, без которых не примут в роддом? 

kiara - 18.12.2010 23:11 
В РД примут всегда, не имеют права отказать в медпомощи. Другое дело, что без "отметок" - это обсервация *в Аненках в принципе условия ничем не отличаются от общего отделения, подруга попала без 3-го анализа на 34 неделе, тоже сервисные палаты, все так же, разве что ей показалось, что персонал не внимательный, но это весьма субъективно может быть*. Для общего отделения необходимы троекратные тесты RV и ВИЧ. УЗИ не есть обязательный перечень, всякие анализы мочи и уровень гемоглобина - тоже, не говоря про прочие исследования а-ля кардиограмма и ты ды... 

kazangi - 18.12.2010 23:15 
а зачем троекратные на вич и rw? одного не достаточно, свежего последнего? 

kazangi - 19.12.2010 10:34 
http://www.klumbamam.ru/2010/04/obsl...doma/#more-441 - нашла замечательную статью про анализы

----------


## yakudza

Домик в деревне - 19.12.2010 15:17 

Итого требуется это:
Если вы хотите в чистое отделение, то вот минимум анализов:

1. анализ на сифилис (RV) последний не ранее чем в 30 недель.
2. анализа на СПИД, последний не ранее 34-36 недель. Если последнего анализа нет, то вам сделают экспресс тест, и если будет положительный результат (а он случается часто), то все процедуры будут вам и ребенку как больной СПИДом. А через неделю будет готов нормальный анализ, и в нем СПИД не подтвердится, но вас ребенка уже «полечат».
3. мазок на гонорею.
4. Анализ на гепатит В и С.
5. Анализ мочи.
6. Анализ крови. Смотрят гемоглобин. Хорошо сделать анализ в 32 – 33 недели. В 30 недель делать бессмысленно, так как в этот момент увеличился объем крови, и соответственно она становиться более жидкой и у всех в этот момент – гемоглобин снижен.

----------

